# My first attempt at stacking



## newlifecowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

My first attempt at stacking Gracie....after some mouthing, some goofy noises and lots of sitting, I got one half way OK pic. What do I need to work on in getting a good stack for her? I wouldn't mind a conformation critique for her as well  She is 9 months old, 65LBS, West German and Czech lines. In training for ScH and LOVING it


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

She's beautiful! I can say her front legs should be even so you only see one leg and feet should be pointed straight. We had a thread about stacking and the general thing from breeders was the best way to get a stack was when they do it on their own.... so basically when you dont have a camera around lol but i can see where they're coming from. its more natural and generally more accurate.


----------



## newlifecowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you  
I read the thread on stacking, LOL trying to get my husband to tell me when her legs and shoulders are aligned right is like asking him to tell me all the German commands


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

newlifecowgirl said:


> Thank you
> I read the thread on stacking, LOL trying to get my husband to tell me when her legs and shoulders are aligned right is like asking him to tell me all the German commands


 
GAH!!! I know! men....


----------



## Hundguy (Apr 30, 2003)

:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Hundguy said:


> :nono: :nono: :nono:


 
lol you know what you're doing Dennis and you have a wife who takes amazing spot on pictures so getting a stack for you guys is easy!


----------



## newlifecowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

Giving it a shot  Hoping to get some free stacking pics today if it ever stops raining, and some in motion pics. If someone wants to critique I would like to hear what others have to say about her, even though she's still just a pup.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

newlifecowgirl said:


> Thank you
> I read the thread on stacking, LOL trying to get my husband to tell me when her legs and shoulders are aligned right is like asking him to tell me all the German commands


I have one that cant take pictures. Cant hold the pup either. Gets everything behind us and so far away you cant see the puppy. So I have no stacked pics of my pups. Well I have two of Bianka, then he was mad at me for yelling at him. Cant sell my pups without pictures, so they are still here.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Can't get my wife to help.


----------



## newlifecowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

I had more help from the other critters keeping her attention than hubby, he couldn't find the button to turn the camera on


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

Practice stacking in front of a mirror will help. You need to be able to see the presentation you are creating until it feels natural to you.


----------



## newlifecowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you! I didn't thing of that...will have to go find a full length mirror now


----------

